# My PRL Class of 2014: new graduates



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Did a long overdue cull this past weekend in my main breeders' tank as alot of the young juvies were getting close to breeding age. While I did move a bunch of them into my cull tanks I also promoted a trio of young shrimps to my Tier 1 breeder section. To make room for them, I "retired" a couple of my older adults that were in my Tier 1 section.

A bit of background...
These guys were were born sometime this year; around spring time I think
The initial pairing were my Grade "A" Nishiki-Ebi JPRL and MananaP's Red Leg PRL, about 1 1/2 year ago. I am guessing these guys around F4-ish..

Without further ado, I presents my class of 2014 
If things goes as planed and they continue to develop, they will be the foundation of my next generation of No-Entry PRL : )

_P.S. not sure if I got photos of all three of them but there is at least two different individuals below:_








_Feeding on "snowflake" food_






_Think this one is a male but not 100% sure.. the white & red are very nice around the face / head, good red coverage on the legs (except last pair). The thickness of the white on the back still needs lots of work though and there is a bit of red under the second "hinomaru" dot.._

The next step is to cross these guys back to their parents.. still a long ways to go but it has been a rewarding process so far!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice looking. The red and white separation and colour is very nice.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Colours look very good. Congrates on the graduates ;-)


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Randy,

Still go a long ways to go before getting close to the level of any of the asian breeders but happy with how it is going so far


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It is not easy to get where you are already. I love the red legs.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

been a while since I took any photos of these guys (and gals) . Of the three one of them turned out to be a really looking male:







Unfortunately the one female in that group passed away a few months ago. The third one turned out to be a male i believe but wasn't as nice as the one above so I ended up removing him from the group.

Did add several more females for him though:


----------

